# Enabling Internet Connection for HT Room



## Tommy (Apr 20, 2006)

Seeing my new HD-DVD player already needing to be hooked up to the internet to be able to update the firmware, I’m considering whether or not I need to enable my HT Room / Equipment Rack for a permanent internet connection.

I have a wireless internet network in my house and was just planning on using my wireless laptop if I ever wanted to do anything computer related downstairs but thinking it may be better to change that and wire the room now.

I wanted to see who else has there room internet enabled and how you may have wired for it?


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

My room was run using the RJ-45 connection. Easiest way to do this is buy a spool of Cat-6 cable and run it through the walls just like any other cable. Home Depot sells it and they should know which type meets the manicuple regulations there.

The jacks will be done yourself, this is no fun and if you goof up a few times its ok, we all do. 

So

Router -> Wall Plate Jack ->Wire Run -> Wall Plate -> HD-A1

~Bob


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't have mine wired because I use my laptop, but in your case it wouldn't hurt to go ahead and run a cat 5 cable in there.


----------

